# Decompression Knee Parameniscal Cyst Code



## Meljmichon (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi All,

I am having trouble coding a : Decompression of Lateral Parameniscal Cyst.
Here is an overview of the OP Note.

Proc: Right Knee Arthroscopic Partial Medial & Lateral Meniscectomy.
Decompression of Lateral Parameniscal Cyst.

Decompression of Parameniscal Cyst: Using the straight biter through the horizontal cleavage plane of the lateral meniscus, a decompression of the cyst was performed. The shaver was then brought to the horizontal cleavage plane, placed on suction, and the cyst was milked. You could see the cystic fluid to come into the joint and then be removed by suction.

I know that the Par Men & Lat Meniscectomy is : 29880 but cannot code the Decompression. I was thinking 27347 - Excision of Lesion Knee. I just don't know if technically it is an excision when it is just decompressed? If so would that be included in the 29880? 

Thank you
Melanie


----------



## karinquiterio (Aug 7, 2015)

I have the same question!


----------



## rchojnowski (Aug 19, 2015)

*Decompression parameniscal cyst*

I have the same question as well.  I am sure it is included in the menusectomy, but I want to double check.


----------



## mtichelaar (Apr 19, 2022)

Has anyone been able to answer this question??


----------

